# Gut A Cat



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

How Do You Clean Catfish? I've Been Catchin' A Few And Never Knew How Before. Also How 'bout A Couple Recipes? Thanks A Lot...


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

C'mon - No Fellow Insomniacs Can Tell Me How To Clean A Catfish?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no clue as to the "proper" way to clean a catfish..im strictly Catch-Photo-Release of all of my catfish catches.


But i can tell you a few interesting ways to skin a CAT..meow!

Scott


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

same here C-P-R only sorry. Maybe there is something in the OGF Receipe forum.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

PS. (you'll find the majority of those that post in this forum are C-P-R) You may want to try a Google. There are web sites that have pictorals of what your looking for.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Do a search on this site for "cleaning catfish" or something similar. It was discussed not too long ago. Personally, I find it easier (and better) to fillet them like any other fish. Seems most people like to skin them.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I clean them like a walleye. Zip off the fillet then zip off the shin. Fast and quick. Of course............the 40/50 pounders are a bit cumbersom


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Phil King has a nice pictorial on his website. Hope this will help.

http://h2ow.com/catfish/catfish_cleaning.html


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

when i clean a cat i always skin them first then fillet them...I cut two slits on each side at the front like you do when you fillet then I cut two at the top then use pliers to pull all the skin off on each side...Then fillet em, put em in a bowl of salt water for a day (draws the blood out) Then to cook I either batter with Flour or Fryin Magic and fry in butter...

But dont ever kill big shovelheads....Channels yes...but I dont ever kill a Flattie


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

and try to eat the ones that are are around 15 to 18 inches ,they are better eating.....c$r the rest


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Clean them just like any other fish


----------



## FISHERBALL (Apr 7, 2004)

The easy way as taught to me by a Memphibian!! (Southern girl who is from Memphis) Nail that suckers head to a board. Makes it much easier to pull skin off. Her father would nail them to a tree & skin it there. I have a wood cutting board that's works great. Use pliers to pull skin off. Fillet like any other fish, I always deep fry.


----------

